# Angeln in Holland im Kamperland, was fange ich jetzt dort??



## Hechtangler123 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich fahre übermorgen ins Kamperland in Holland. Genauergesagt nach De Banjaard. 
Wollte sicherlich auch gerne angeln, und deswegen wollte ich mich mal schlaumachen was ich dort jetzt im Winter also jetzt fangen kann. 
Im Meer oder kennt jemand die große Meeresschleusenanlage in Holland dort wollte ich gerne angeln. Oder vll in der Nähe auf Raubfisch in Kanälen oder so. 
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben was ich dort jetzt fange und was ich als Köder nehmen soll?Und welche Fangart soll ich anwenden? (Grund, Pose)?
Vielen Dank 
Dirk


----------



## eöbzander (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Holland im Kamperland, was fange ich jetzt dort??*

du fängst fisch! nein scherz versuchs auf jedenfall auf zander und co  also die ganze raubfischpaltette und nimm köderfische oder kunstköder mit schön gr´ß in dieser klaten jahreszeit! sonst müsstest du dich nochmal in den dortigen angelladen erkundigen die sprechen auch häufig ein bisschen deutsch!


----------



## fi$her (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Holland im Kamperland, was fange ich jetzt dort??*

Also im Sommer kann man im Verse Meer ganz gut angeln, im Winter keine Ahnung, sind auf jeden fall dicke Forellen drin. Vielleicht Dorsch in der Brandung, aber wo man das Raubfische angeln kann weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hechtangler123 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Holland im Kamperland, was fange ich jetzt dort??*

Hallo,

danke aber ich will im Meer angeln!!:c 
Holland hat doch eine riesen schleusenanlage für dass meer!
Wenn der Meeresspiegel zu hoch ist kennt die keiner???
Da will ich angeln!!|supergri 
Vielen Dank 
Dirk


----------



## fi$her (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Holland im Kamperland, was fange ich jetzt dort??*

Ja hol dir Paternoster oder so Systeme mit Perlen, ein paar schwere Bleie Wattis und geh Brandungsangeln. Orientier dich an den Einheimischen ich glaube bei Dishoek (?) laufen so Pollerreihen ins Meer da ists eigentlich ganz gut.


----------

